

Are You Born To Be A Billionaire? - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/2008/03/05/microsoft-hewlett-chevron-ent-billionaires08-cx_mf_0306bornbillionaire_slide.html?thisSpeed=15000

======
bigtoga
Oh fuck off, ideas101. How many forbes.com "articles" can you submit?

